# amh and fsh - how many eggs did you get



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi there just wanting to know as i have been told my AMH is on the lower side its 8 what is your AMH and or fsh level and how many eggs did you manage to get at egg collection  

will be interesting to see xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i think going over 3 txs my fsh has been between 5/7 and ive had between 18 -19 egg collected


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

not sure of FSH but I had 21 eggs collected on my last round of icsi.

xx


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi nat,

My AMH is 7.5, so pretty close to yours.  I have had 2 cycles with 7 eggs and 2 cycles with 4 eggs.  My cons told me that with AMH of 7.5 she would generally expect 6-8 eggs.

Don't worry to much about egg numbers though, as quality is much more important than quantity.

bankie


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi blanki

do you know what your fsh was too and have you just had your AMH done the once.

last cycle i got 9 eggies dident know what amh was as clinic dident do it. ( that was just under 2 years ago now though)

can i ask what drugs and amounts you were on 

thanks 

yes its quality thats important thats what i got to remember


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi nat,

I've had my AMH done twice, although I don't really trust the first result as it was so different from my second - first result was 3.2 and second result was 7.5.  My FSH has been as high as 12 but more recently is generally around 7 or 8.

I usually do a short protocol with 300ui menopur and clomid - I tried a long protocol with puregon for my first tx but it really didn't agree with me, I only got 1 egg despite being on the max dose of puregon.  That's just me though, we're all different.

Let me know if you've got any other questions.

bankie


----------

